# Sirloin roast takes a bath



## JCAP (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey all,
   I picked up a sirloin roast at the store this past weekend. My initial plan was to throw it in the kettle but time has been limited lately. So I decided to sous vide it.  I covered it with HC Carnivore Black seasoning and dropped it into the water at 125F. A few hours later I came back, pulled it, and then seared it off quickly. It got sliced up and some added in to a salad to be “healthy”. Verdict was pure perfection. 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks good . Been using mine last couple weeks . Nice work .


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2020)

It sure looks good, nice & rare like I like it!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks perfect! We like the carnavore black. Tasty stuff!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks perfect and tasty as heck. That HC Black is delicious. I always have a shaker of it in my spice cabinet


----------



## sandyut (Sep 29, 2020)

LOVE IT!  SV makes some great beef!


----------



## JCAP (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks all. Using the sous vide was fun- it sits out of my sight usually so it was a nice change!


----------

